# Sticky  Socialization check list



## Bentleysmom

I haven't seen a list but I can tell you the things we did.
We went to 

The Mall
Stores
Parks
met barnyard animals
walk where there's lots of potholes (for the noise)
spent time at rock quarry (noise of trucks getting loaded)
school buses/ kids getting on/off
hang out at the ball field while kids play ball

Basically it's been a year of how many people can we meet and how many new things can we see each day. Bentley passed his CGC test today and when she dropped the bowl he didn't even look in that direction because he's really used to different noises.
Good luck.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Here are two threads that may be of interest:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...up-1-year/101922-socialization-checklist.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ar/80840-checklist-new-puppy-experiences.html


----------



## LibertyME

This is my ever-evolving puppy socialization/exposures list....


----------



## Bentleysmom

LibertyME said:


> This is my ever-evolving puppy socialization/exposures list....


WOW!!!! Bentley has a LOT left to do. Thanks for the list


----------



## ginab

Oh wow LibertyME that is a great list!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

I just made this thread into a sticky, since we didn't already have one on this subject.


----------



## sdhgolden

Wow! So cool! Thanks guys! I knew I couldn't possibly think of everything. These lists are great! Thanks for the links, GoldensGirl. 

LibertyMe, did you come up with that list yourself? If so, I'm impressed! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sdhgolden

GoldensGirl said:


> I just made this thread into a sticky, since we didn't already have one on this subject.


I was looking for one, and was surprised there wasn't one yet! Thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## LibertyME

Yes this is my personal list.
I raised service dogs for years....
When I stopped SD training, I continued to use the list for my own puppies...
Then over the years, breeder friends started asking me to socialize their pups for them....so the list has evolved over many years.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm laughing because Mary was so helpful to me with socializing our Yogi and supplying me with information. Of course one of the few items I didn't do was socialize him to someone using a cane....fast forward to this week when something happened to my knee and I couldn't support any weight on it- I went to Walgreens and bought a cheap wood cane. He was fascinated by it, followed me, went beside me, then tried to use it as a chew stick. I thought of Mary's list as he (finally!! at 9 months) got this exposure. Now he ignores it!


----------



## hotel4dogs

awesome list Mary, thanks so much for sharing it!
Apparently I am the only one, however, who makes my dogs learn to ride on an escalator!


----------



## Megora

Honestly, I think the main focus you should have as far as socialization should be all the persons, places, things that your dog will normally be exposed to. And do your best to keep that dog's confidence high and cocky through all interactions and experiences that will be pretty common in his life.  

With Bertie - that meant going for walks in the rain, going outside and sitting under the eaves during thunderstorms, that means swimming in icy water, sitting in the crate at class, sitting in the car while I run in to the gas station or store, that means going to classes or training places (open floor) ever week from the time he comes home onward, going to petstores every week, going to various lakes, hiking through the woods and across fields, learning to visit with elderly and little kids of our neighborhood without jumping, learning to ignore "non-family" dogs unless I allow it and then not doing anything else besides nose touching, going to the vet every week for weigh ins and learning to like going there.... 

All of the different things out there that are part of these activities - he was exposed to very early. I think he's a pretty confident dog so far.


----------



## LibertyME

Its a hold over from SD training...both organizations forbid it... each having had dogs that sustained injuries on escalators...so I just never added it to the list.



hotel4dogs said:


> awesome list Mary, thanks so much for sharing it!
> Apparently I am the only one, however, who makes my dogs learn to ride on an escalator!


----------



## LibertyME

Its not even that I get to _every_ item on the list with every puppy. Living in Maine, finding opportunities in the dead of winter is much more challenging with a very young puppy...but serves as a guide and a reminder to stay vigilant and open for opportunities to introduce...and to see possible holes in exposures...


----------



## LibertyME

Megora said:


> Honestly, I think the main focus you should have as far as socialization should be all the persons, places, things that your dog will normally be exposed to. And do your best to keep that dog's confidence high and cocky through all interactions and experiences that will be pretty common in his life.


For sure...this list is what the dogs in my life are likely to run into regularly in thier lives...we are active in our community...we travel and train down town...we walk the woods and neighborhoods...stay in hotels and travel to shows....
If we lived far in the country and the dogs were going to live their lives off leash with the fields and woods as their playground....then they might never need to see clowns, balloons, hear a concert band or ride an elevator.....


----------



## Katduf

I took Stormy to my daughter's classroom for 'show and tell', and took her to the shops where I got every type of person you could imagine to pet her. I take her with me to the kids soccer games, and took her to the beach side during very busy times. The kids ride scooters and roller blade near her too. She's nearly 12 weeks old and doing well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

At the very big IKC shows here in Chicago the dogs have to use a public ex-pen (unless you are part of a handler's troop), unless you can get them to ride the escalator down to the only exit that you could use to take them outside, which technically was forbidden but no one was policing the escalator area. That's why I had him riding the escalator, as did several other people. 
A useful skill in that situation!




LibertyME said:


> Its a hold over from SD training...both organizations forbid it... each having had dogs that sustained injuries on escalators...so I just never added it to the list.


----------



## tine434

How do you all go about exposing your puppies to other dogs? I checked and Remus puppy class starts next Saturday and so far no other puppies are signed up! We only have two people we know with dogs really.... Any suggestions?
Now we do have neighbors who have dogs in their fences that he hears and sees from afar when walking...
Is it not as important during the first 16 weeks that they meet lots of dogs as it is that they be introduced to other people and things?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eowyn

tine434 said:


> Is it not as important during the first 16 weeks that they meet lots of dogs as it is that they be introduced to other people and things?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It is very important to meet dogs in the first 16 weeks. In fact a puppies brain only grows for the first 16 weeks. After that proper socialization is a lot more work. You have to be intentionally about getting out and finding friendly dogs to socialize with.


----------



## tine434

There are some dog parks 1.5-2 hours away and I don't mind going to them but obviously that isn't a good idea because vaccinations... There are dog clubs, is that safer? I am not sure how to find groups of fellow dog owners to socialize with... very very rural southeast GA....
I checked and the dog club requires proof of vaccinations for puppies who use the facilities.. Although when I took my adult dog they didn't ask for any proof... could the puppy area be an OK option still?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MMXIV

Love this thread.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## texasx96

Couple things to add... Rowdy has been a lot of places, and there are two things that he gets nervous around (that I've noticed so far). The 8 foot stuffed bear at Bass Pro shop and garbage bags.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlimbo

at what age should socialization start? immediately following final vaccinations?


----------



## Eclipse

This is an awesome guide. I already planned on going to parades, but now I'm going to add baseball games to my socializing.


----------



## EddieWouldGo

tine434 said:


> There are some dog parks 1.5-2 hours away and I don't mind going to them but obviously that isn't a good idea because vaccinations... There are dog clubs, is that safer? I am not sure how to find groups of fellow dog owners to socialize with... very very rural southeast GA....
> I checked and the dog club requires proof of vaccinations for puppies who use the facilities.. Although when I took my adult dog they didn't ask for any proof... could the puppy area be an OK option still?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Stay clear of the Dog Park until your puppy has had all his/her immunizations...it's full of germs! Eddie received his final shots at 14 weeks, and has been going to the dog park regularly ever since... he loves it - he has met all kinds of puppies and adult dog breeds, tends to gravitate towards certain breeds (and never the ones I think he'll like LOL). I am so proud of how he behaves when he's there, he always enters with respect for the dogs already there - I see so many owners let their dogs charge in totally wound up. Eddie is calm, respectful and submissive at first, then once he sniff out the right dog to play with he is super playful and full of energy, but always gentle. He is 5 months now and has been hanging out with the big dogs in the large breed section of our park - he feels super confident hanging with the big kids and clearly wants to be like them - it's hilarious to see. At 14 wks he also started basic puppy training at Petco which has allowed him to hang out with dogs his size. The training isn't the best in the world, but Eddie enjoys himself and loves coming to the store, so I'm happy. We live 2 blocks from our kids' school, during the day he goes for walks around the school and sees and hears the screaming kids in the playground, watches the school busses come and go, and says hello to the crossing guards outside the school. He's met the mailman and LOVES him. Tons of dogs live in our neighborhood and we always meet some on our walks. I love being part of his life and helping him become a sweet, confident dog - every day he learns and grows - it's just an amazing experience! We're a mile from the beach but still haven't taken him - can't wait to, though! Also excited to see how he likes Paradise Ranch where he'll be boarding a week this summer.


----------



## ShellyChip

Any thoughts on socialization that I can do without taking my puppy out places? He is 4 months and unfortunately has pneumonia. He is recovering, but we have had to delay his second set of shots until he gets a clear xray. The vet specifically said not to take him out to dog parks or classes or let him play with other dogs. I do have 2 other dogs that he plays with, and we occasionally have people over. I have also taken him around to meet the neighbors. Am I going to miss some of the critical socialization periods? Anything I can do at home to help him be well socialized? 

Thanks,

Shelly


----------



## Dallas Gold

ShellyChip said:


> Any thoughts on socialization that I can do without taking my puppy out places? He is 4 months and unfortunately has pneumonia. He is recovering, but we have had to delay his second set of shots until he gets a clear xray. The vet specifically said not to take him out to dog parks or classes or let him play with other dogs. I do have 2 other dogs that he plays with, and we occasionally have people over. I have also taken him around to meet the neighbors. Am I going to miss some of the critical socialization periods? Anything I can do at home to help him be well socialized?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Shelly


If he's got pneumonia or recovering I think your vet may be very concerned that his immune system is compromised while he recovers. Without those vaccinations you really do put him at risk getting him out and about. If it were a normal situation with a healthy puppy who might be in an area with a high incidence of parvo I would suggest just taking puppy out in a carrier/wagon or something so his feet don't touch the ground. A puppy owner could also take the pup to dog friendly stores in the area. Here in my area Home Depot, Lowes and many other places are dog friendly- I just kept my guy in his Sherpa carrier or in a shopping cart (with a towel) after disinfecting it with a disinfecting wipe (and after because some people are squeamish about dogs in carts). We went to Home Depot, Lowes, Academy Sports, Bed Bath and Beyond, the bank, Goodyear tires, a church school, and many other places before he got his final vaccines but *his feet never touched ground.* In your case, since you have a dog who is recovering, I wouldn't do it until your vet gives you the all clear.


----------



## DiamondGal

I will be getting a puppy in September  and of course I want to introduce her to everyone everywhere. Is it safe to take an 8 week old puppy out in public? It's been almost 10 years since I've done the puppy routine and I know she won't have all of her shots yet, etc. and don't want her to catch something. 
I don't think people can transmit anything to her, but could they transmit something from their own pet to her if they touched their dog first and then pet her? Probably over thinking this but I wouldn't want to subject her to germs that I can avoid.
Thanks!:wavey:


----------



## Gratitude14

Bentleysmom said:


> WOW!!!! Bentley has a LOT left to do. Thanks for the list


Great list! Thank you! Our soon to be born puppy will have a busy first few months!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thanks to Linda (Tahnee) for sharing this on FB this morning- I thought it was very well written: 



> The Biggest Mistake Of All: SOCIALIZATION.
> 
> Dogs need to be socialized. That means that dogs need to SEE the world, and handle it with social grace. We need to teach them the skills and habits necessary for participating within our society. Unfortunately socialization got misunderstood as interacting and playing. While puppies do need to play with other puppies, this is a teenie, tiny piece in their education, but somehow became the only piece.
> 
> Here is a socialization list that I have been compiling for the last three puppies that I raised. This is the type of thing that I teach in my puppy class.
> 1) Ridden in a wheelbarrow.
> 2) Many, many bridges of different surfaces, widths, heights, gaps inbetween planks etc. She can now take a slippery plank over my pond at a gallop, and stay on!
> 3) Climbing Driftwood at the beach for footing, balance, and learning how to use her body
> 4) Climbing rocks at botanical beach. This rock is thin sheets, so you need to focus on your feet and balance.
> 5) Sooke Home Hardware
> 6) Pet Smart where she shopped - but be careful of overly-friendly strangers who may not heed your instructions
> 7) The Gorge Waterway past heavy traffic, an odd pedestrian bridge, people, bikes, dogs, joggers etc
> 8) Canadian Tire, with a slippery, shiny entrance that she didn't even notice
> 9) Many types of floor surfaces
> 10) Only one dog-park trip with most pass-bys done in my arms, and several on the ground with very safe, kind dogs.
> 11) One walk with a friend and her dog
> 12) Children, and sat outside playgrounds
> 13) Hung out with chickens, ducks, and goats. When the goats were really scary, she was on my lap being protected
> 14) Been tossed into a giant box stuffed full with Teddy Bears, then got covered with Teddies and had to crawl her way out
> 15) Had towels thrown over top of her head. We have now graduated to entire sheets
> 16) Been held for cuddling and kisses every night
> 17) Had her toe-nails worked on weekly, with a dremel
> 18) Been cuddled and kissed while she chews on her bones
> 19) We walk at a new beach, forest or Mountain every single day. We are yet to repeat a walk.
> 20) Got stuffed into my jacket so I was 'wearing her', and we went for a bike ride with the big dogs running beside us
> 21) Is crated every single day for varying lengths of times
> 22) Has travelled in two vehicles, in different types of crates or seating arrangements.
> 23) Has been to Dintner Nurseries, and made friends with all the staff inside.
> 24) Because she is so friendly, she has had to learn the art of walking past people without always saying hello. We walk past at least four out of five people without greeting, otherwise her friendliness with be annoying when she is big and strong.
> 25) Maybe one of the most important things: She can pee and poop on grass, gravel, asphalt, or cement, on a leash, or free. This makes traveling very simple.
> 26) Every day she is presented with small problems that she must solve... how to get her ball that rolled under the couch, how to get the marrow out of her bone, how to stay on a bridge without falling off, how to climb over a downed tree that is higher than she thinks she can climb. I help her but NEVER do it for her. And I only help enough so that she has the confidence to do the rest. If she puts in no effort, I will not help her.
> 27) She is learning to come running back fast on her name, no matter the distraction. If she is running with my dogs, saying 'hello' to the chickens, seeing a person that she want to run to - 'Come' means chase me.
> 28) The Boardwalk in Sooke. It is a walk on a raised bridge - and is a fabulous experience for puppies.
> 29) She is learning that scratching up at, and holding onto my adult dog's heads while you passionately kiss them is not allowed.
> 30) Play Dates with trusted dog-friends
> 31) Walk on all types of stairs.
> 32) Been in a boat
> 33) Go swimming with a slow steady introduction to water
> 34) gone into the petting zoo to see all the animals, and more importantly, all the children
> 35) Walked on the weird decks at Fisherman's Wharf and explored this fun place. Be careful your puppy does not get eaten by the seals - and no, I am not joking. Don't allow them on the edge, peering into the water, just incase!
> 36) Been to two friend’s houses for dinner, and met their dogs when they were calm so that they would not scare her
> 37) Watched an adult herding sheep. Her eyes almost popped out of her head
> 38) Been in a kayak, and knows how to jump on and off
> 39) Been in a hammock
> 40) Sat on my lap in a swing
> 41) Gone down a slide, in my lap
> 42) Numerous games of soccer, including me tackling the ball from her
> 43) Stayed in hotels, and another house, during vacation
> 44) This polite puppy has learned to demand what she wants from me. This will be removed when she is less polite!
> 45) Travelled in the child section of a shopping cart, all around Home Depot
> 46) Ride in an elevator
> 47) Go through Automatic Doors
> 48) Be around someone that smells of cigarette smoke
> 49) Walk past a person in a wheelchair
> 50) Ridden around on my lap on the tractor
> 51) Accidentally seen a bear, and gave a very brave bark!
> 52) Hung out at the Vets and gotten cookies
> 
> Socialization means teaching life skills. I exposed them to every possible skill that she might need to be a functional adult. With all of the exposure and success comes a level of confidence and bravery; they will get to the point where they believe they are invincible. Even when they get into trouble, they know I am right there behind her to help her with her difficulties.
> 
> When they feel overwhelmed or scared, we do the experience in my arms, rather than on the floor. By not asking them to brave it, they watch from up high, and then starts wriggling like a mad things wanting to get down and do it themselves. Rather than asking them to try it, by taking that option away and making them feel safe they have to then demand that they be allowed to try it. Because it is their choice they are then brave as soon as they are put down on the ground.
> 
> My last puppy never did have one 'bad' experience. Unfortunately, it will happen, and even when it does, they will know that I am there to protect and help them. As they go on their adventures in the world, both good and bad, we are a team, and I have their back.
> 
> Monique Anstee
> Victoria, BC


See this post on Facebook (source) under the Facebook name: The Naughty Dogge


----------



## sdhgolden

I've noticed with my dogs at least that even though I tried to have them experience all sorts of things when they were younger there are still things occasionally that we might come across that they've never experienced before since we travel a lot with them. But since they've experienced such a wide variety of things as puppies they handle the new things like champs. No hesitations because I helped them build up their confidence as puppies. I am super grateful for that.


----------



## michiganst8er

Well we can scratch carnivals and carnies off our list!


----------



## Bigjohn

michiganst8er said:


> Well we can scratch carnivals and carnies off our list!


And how do you do it, get them comfortable with these sounds - especially things like air-nailers, gunshots, loud large trucks, etc?

DO you hold them? cuddle them? or just keep doing things naturally like try to make them heal and not pull on the leash?


----------



## Marcus




----------



## goldy1

jlimbo said:


> at what age should socialization start? immediately following final vaccinations?


My breeder starts it as soon as the pups have their eyes open. Her grandkids play with the pups, she puts mini agility equipment into a ex-pen, introduces the cat to them, etc, carpet, tile, wood floors, lots of handling. 
There are different beliefs about what exposures are safe before final vaccinations. That would be a whole different thread. But I didn't wait - I continued Chance's immersion into new experiences from the day he came home at 8 weeks.


----------



## JasonW

goldy1 said:


> My breeder starts it as soon as the pups have their eyes open. Her grandkids play with the pups, she puts mini agility equipment into a ex-pen, introduces the cat to them, etc, carpet, tile, wood floors, lots of handling.
> There are different beliefs about what exposures are safe before final vaccinations. That would be a whole different thread. But I didn't wait - I continued Chance's immersion into new experiences from the day he came home at 8 weeks.


goldy1,

When you socialized your puppy, did you carry the puppy everywhere or did you let it walk on its own?

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Topher

JasonW said:


> goldy1,
> 
> When you socialized your puppy, did you carry the puppy everywhere or did you let it walk on its own?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jason


Yes as a to-be puppy mom I am also interested in this question.


----------



## JasonW

Topher said:


> Yes as a to-be puppy mom I am also interested in this question.


Hi Topher,

We ended up hand carrying Ramsay (who is now 19 weeks old) everywhere until about 17 weeks (1 week after his last shot). It is definitely a health/convenience/practical trade off you have to make. 

From the moment we got Ramsay at 8 weeks, he never touched any surface where other dogs might've touched. We will carry him to the location we want him to experience then let him roam about. For example, we took him to an ice rink and the owner built a mound of snow for Ramsay to walk on and play in. We also took him to a woodsy area that's on a private property and off the beaten path to walk on (and of course, to our best efforts, Ramsay ate anything and everything he can get his paws on -- including a rock). Similarly, we also took him to busy shopping malls where he's easily greeted by 50+ people each time we go.

Hopefully this helps. 

Jason


----------



## Topher

JasonW said:


> Hi Topher,
> 
> We ended up hand carrying Ramsay (who is now 19 weeks old) everywhere until about 17 weeks (1 week after his last shot). It is definitely a health/convenience/practical trade off you have to make.
> 
> From the moment we got Ramsay at 8 weeks, he never touched any surface where other dogs might've touched. We will carry him to the location we want him to experience then let him roam about. For example, we took him to an ice rink and the owner built a mound of snow for Ramsay to walk on and play in. We also took him to a woodsy area that's on a private property and off the beaten path to walk on (and of course, to our best efforts, Ramsay ate anything and everything he can get his paws on -- including a rock). Similarly, we also took him to busy shopping malls where he's easily greeted by 50+ people each time we go.
> 
> Hopefully this helps.
> 
> Jason


Thanks Jason, this helps A LOT!


----------



## Elizibithica

jlimbo said:


> at what age should socialization start? immediately following final vaccinations?


As early as possible, so to answer your question yes.


----------



## solinvictus

Socialization should begin immediately when the puppy arrives home.  You want to expose your pup to anything and everything that they may come into contact with during their entire life. Of course you want to use good judgement and follow a plan that will keep the pup safe and healthy. All exposure needs to be positive, not neutral or scary.


----------



## LittleRedDawg

There's a lot of opinions on socialization... I tend to side with Monique (The Naughty Dogge). Socialization CAN be overdone and IS by many people.

Picture, if you will... the dogs that drag their owner to every dog they see. The dogs that jump on people. The dogs that focus on people/dogs/etc to the exclusion of the person on the other end of the leash. Those things can be trained into a pup by owners who think their puppy should meet everyone/everydog they come across. You can easily teach a pup that he is entitled to do this as he moves through life.

I would much, much rather my dogs are confident and friendly when they need to meet new dogs, but ignore them unless specifically invited to meet.

Those of you who have multiple dogs... you HAVE a pack. Your puppy does. not. need. to meet everyone else's dog in order to learn how to interact with other canines. You already have what you need.

For instance... my 12 month old had NEVER met another dog but my three until I sent her to a field trial pro for training. He said she hung back in the yard for a couple days when turned out with other pups her age, and then warmed up and never looked back. When she comes home in October she will again not play with any dogs but mine.

I don't understand the dog-owning-culture's obsession with their dogs needing to play with everyone else's dog. I get warm fuzzy feelings when my dogs want to be with ME. When I'm the center of their world. When I'm more fun to be with than every other stranger and every visiting dog. Not when they want to visit with someone else.

Take your new pup lots of places, yes - but don't overdo meeting people and dogs to the detriment of your relationship with your canine partner. JMO.


----------



## Good as Gold

*Love the list and*



LibertyME said:


> This is my ever-evolving puppy socialization/exposures list....
> 
> 
> View attachment 223218


Oh my, what a beautiful golden family you have!!!!


----------



## Carlotta Gumbin

Great job on the CGC I am trying to get Bailey ready for that one.


----------



## Carlotta Gumbin

I love this list! I'm going to use it.


----------



## dgalow

Your three babies are just beautiful.


----------



## Chrissie

*Thank you for this list. A great review. *


----------



## benelatuit

This recently made the viral rounds:


----------



## coffenut

Here's a pretty good list: Puppy Socialization Checklist


----------



## Daisy Roots

I saw a puppy socialisation list that included introduce your puppy to a goldfish !!!!!


----------



## Myla's Mom

Bentleysmom said:


> I haven't seen a list but I can tell you the things we did.
> We went to
> 
> The Mall
> Stores
> Parks
> met barnyard animals
> walk where there's lots of potholes (for the noise)
> spent time at rock quarry (noise of trucks getting loaded)
> school buses/ kids getting on/off
> hang out at the ball field while kids play ball
> 
> Basically it's been a year of how many people can we meet and how many new things can we see each day. Bentley passed his CGC test today and when she dropped the bowl he didn't even look in that direction because he's really used to different noises.
> Good luck.


New pup, 12 weeks old. What is the CGC test?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Myla's Mom said:


> New pup, 12 weeks old. What is the CGC test?


Canine Good Citizen test-









Step-By-Step CGC Training in Your Home & Backyard


It's important to continue CGC training with your dog at home, even if you're taking CGC classes, in order to pass your test.




www.akc.org


----------



## 3forcarter

Hi everyone!

We're going to be bringing home our first puppy later in October but just wanted to accumulate as much knowledge as possible. I was wondering how socialization works exactly, I had read that socialization must take place before 14-16 weeks of age, however vaccinations also aren't complete until 16 weeks. Does this mean after 16 weeks a dog can not longer be socialized? How do you go about exposing them to as much as possible if so many places are unsafe to bring them since they aren't fully vaccinated?

Thanks!


----------



## goodog

LibertyME said:


> This is my ever-evolving puppy socialization/exposures list....
> 
> 
> View attachment 223218


Thanks for this list; CHECK YR MESSAGE


----------



## nolefan

Here is a link to a terrific public facebook education group called "Life with Rune". LIFE WITH RUNE



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10225135963135258



This is a free group hosted by a wonderful person who has trained Goldens for decades to high levels of competition as well as for family and certified therapy work. She has her videos organized by age of the puppy and you can go through from the beginning (no matter how old your dog is) and work through her suggestions from the start. It's free and extremely well done.


----------



## Howler

I have one to add to the socialising list:

Today, Murphy snatched someone's golf ball in the middle of their game - and my attention seeking puppy probably only did that because the owner was actively guarding their ball. That mortifying picture is burned into my memory: a proud puppy approaches with an all-white mouth and a stunned golfer in the background.

He has a catalogue of other socialising mishaps, including soccer games 🤦‍♂️


----------



## MyLilly

Bentleysmom said:


> I haven't seen a list but I can tell you the things we did.
> We went to
> 
> The Mall
> Stores
> Parks
> met barnyard animals
> walk where there's lots of potholes (for the noise)
> spent time at rock quarry (noise of trucks getting loaded)
> school buses/ kids getting on/off
> hang out at the ball field while kids play ball
> 
> Basically it's been a year of how many people can we meet and how many new things can we see each day. Bentley passed his CGC test today and when she dropped the bowl he didn't even look in that direction because he's really used to different noises.
> Good luck.


Congrats to Bentley on passing the CGC test! I have high hopes for my Lilly, but at 6 months, she has a long way to go! LOL


----------

